# 1 week post-op



## vagdude (Feb 19, 2013)

Hey all,

My wife had a TT 1 week ago today. The surgery itself went fine (2cm incision only) and thankfully the nodules she had were benign. Also, the doctor told me that the vocal cords weren't affected and she'll make a quick recovery. Overall she's feeling good, no fever, plenty of energy, some throat pain when swallowing and also slight pain from the incision site.

It's now one week later and there are some problems which I'd like to ask your opinion about:
1. She cannot really drink water. If she takes anything more than a tiny sip, it "goes the wrong way" and she starts coughing. This was there since day one after the surgery and it's not improved so far. However, she can eat and also drink thicker fluids normally.
2. Her voice has no strength and is also higher pitched than before. There seems to be a marginal improvement on this front since one week ago, but maybe we're just imagining it. Currently she's whispering as much as possible when talking, to let the voice recover (not sure if this helps tho).
3. There is very slight leakage from the incision site. I would estimate a drop per day or so, which leaves a small stain on the surgical bandage over the incision. We've changed the bandage two times already. The last time, when I took it off, a drop came out from under the steri-bands. To me it looks like lymphatic fluid, as it's clear and brownish...but I'm not sure if it's normal or how long it's going to go on.

All in all, what do you think? Do 1 and 2 indicate some kind of paralysis of the vocal cords? The doc mentioned explicitly that the vocal cords were fine (and they did some electrical stimulation of the nerves during surgery also), so then what else could it be? Or do we just need to wait it out.

Thanks a lot!

p.s.: the doc is in vacation till next week when we'll meet him for the follow-up.

p.p.s.: the doc seems like a real pro, he usually operates complicated cancer cases, did about 650 TTs so far, had 3 patients lose their voice (due to cancer where he had to be more aggressive) and an average of 10% temporary palsy of the voice. In addition, he is a really nice guy, outstanding bedside manner and very transparent about everything (which to me, given my previous experience with some doctors, is amazing).


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Hi there!

Regarding drinking, I found the muscle in my neck took a while to heal. I was eating fine after surgery, but I had to eat small bites and would eat slowly, otherwise I would choke a bit. With drinking, I needed to use a straw. I had my surgery on a Monday and had my first drink without a straw that following Saturday and I had a hard time. I also woke up the next morning very sore, so I went back to the straw and was fine. I would, occasionally, during the six month following surgery have issue swallowing. Again, not regularly, but occasionally. I really believe it's just a muscle memory kind of a thing -- for me, it's all resolved but it took time.

I didn't have any voice issues, but others will be around who have more experience.

Does your wife have stitches or did they use glue to close the incision? Is she moving her neck a lot? I had very, very little drainage -- all of it was "caught" by the steri strips. Are there any signs other signs of infection, like redness, swelling, fever, etc?


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Hello, and welcome.

Her neck/throat have been traumatized, and there's probably some swelling in there. Do you see any signs of possible infection? I ask because of the drops you're seeing.

I had the same type of trouble swallowing as what you're describing. It still happens once in a while (like maybe a few times a month), but overall, that function is returned. (I'm two years post TT.)

My voice was pretty weak for a few weeks after my surgery. It came back. But to be sure there's no damage to her laryngeal nerve, the doctor could put a scope (camera) down there to take a look during your follow-up appointment...if he's an ENT. If he's not an ENT, he may not use that equipment, and you may need to see an ENT if it does not improve.

So...what you're describing may be perfectly normal, or it may be something to be concerned about. But definitely bring it all up to her doctor when she goes in for her follow-up. Sooner if you feel like there may be an infection.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

vagdude said:


> Hey all,
> 
> My wife had a TT 1 week ago today. The surgery itself went fine (2cm incision only) and thankfully the nodules she had were benign. Also, the doctor told me that the vocal cords weren't affected and she'll make a quick recovery. Overall she's feeling good, no fever, plenty of energy, some throat pain when swallowing and also slight pain from the incision site.
> 
> ...












I did not have the surgery but many here have and I know they will be along to comment.

When does your wife have a follow-up? Why did she have to have TT? Poor thing. I am sure she is miserable and worried right now as are you.


----------



## annieo (Sep 26, 2012)

It didn't feel normal for me to swallow for a while. I had a TT in september and I think it was a good 3 months before it felt normal to swallow. I could swallow but it just felt off. As far as the voice is concerned I did not have any problems with that. I was talking fine in the recovery room. I think most of what you are saying sounds normal but I would have the incision checked just to make sure there is not an infection.

Ann


----------



## Ptbrwn (Feb 3, 2013)

Gee, I must be one of the lucky ones. *I had same day surgery and felt fine immediately. I'm 4 weeks TT post op, had no symptoms preop and had no discomfort throughout this entire period of time. *I had 1 large and 2 small nodules, all benign. *


----------



## vagdude (Feb 19, 2013)

Thank you all for the kind replies. I'll try to answer your questions (hope I don't miss any):

She had the surgery because of multiple nodules. We actually found them about 3 years ago, the doctor recommended surgery right away, but we decided for a wait-and-watch approach (btw, her mother had thyroid cancer). One year later there was very little change, so we waited some more. This year (after moving to another country and to another endocrinologist) we got again the recommendation for surgery, but after some discussions with the doctor we decided to wait and do a FNA. One month later, when going for the FNA, they found that one nodule had grown 1cm...in one month! So, we pulled the plug 

I actually don't know if they used stitches or glue. There are some steri-tape bands over the incision and I can't see underneath. I remember the doc saying they use some self-dissolving stitches and also titanium clips for the blood vessels. He also showed us scars from his previous surgeries, they were literally invisible...looked like great work! I will ask again though, at the follow up.

She doesn't move her neck more than usual, but in fact she doesn't have any problems moving it. I had read that after the surgery one cannot turn and such, but she hasn't got these problems. Of course, she tries not to stretch it (she is still scared the op might open...quite impossible I think), but mobility is fine.

There are no signs of infection that I can tell. No fever, the surgery site itself is a bit swollen, but just along the cut, not around it. It's also red...on the cut itself. I would guess this means no infection, but I'm no expert. The leakage, as I said, is very slight and it's definitely not pus. It looks like lymph fluid which builds e.g. when you get a papercut. I'm just wondering whether it should be there at all, or just stop at some point. Anyway, I'll probably change her bandage again tonight and then I'll get a closer look.

As a new development, yesterday she had pain swallowing. Today she still had pain, but it moved only to the right side. Who knows, maybe the healing is kicking in...


----------

